# Tool Plans for Sale > Tool Plans Authors >  Congratulations to Paul Alciatore and nhengineer for record-breaking 1-week sales

## Jon

Congrats to Paul Alciatore and nhengineer for each, in turn, breaking our 1-week sales records for plans.  :Hat Tip: 

First Paul Alciatore did it with his extremely-detailed Quick Change Tool Post plans.  :Clapping: 

Then nhengineer did it with 20 sales of his similarly-detailed Rotary Phase Converter plans in the first week.  :Clapping: 

Still a ways to go before unseating rossbotics, our current top plans-selling author, but an extremely impressive start for both new authors!

----------

